# Favorite Offenbach works?



## wrycker (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi everybody, I just got into Talk Classical and I'm really excited to join the community so here comes my first post: Favorite Jacques Offenback work?

We all know the funny overture for Orphée aux enfers and the Barcarolle from The Tales of Hoffmann but I have lately discovered his cello concerto 'Militaire' in G and loved it. Any other work you like?

Greetings from Spain :tiphat:,

Wrycker


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

"Les oiseaux dans la charmille" and "Elle a fui, la tourterelle" from _Les Contes d'Hoffmann_ are two of my favorite arias in all of opera. The whole thing is so darn good though. Besides the _Orphéee aux enfers_ overture, several of his other overtures are wonderful and tuneful romps, including _Barbe-bleue_. Then of course the music to _Gaite Parisienne_ is a lot of fun. And everyone knows this can-can:






He was great at composing this light-hearted and frivolous stuff, but a lot of his music has much more depth than it's often given credit for.


----------



## wrycker (Mar 12, 2014)

I feel quite confused about this "can-can". I mean you can hear it as part of the aux enfers overture (final part) but there's also a "can-can" movement on Gaite Parisienne. The one you posted is the theme from Orphée overture. So this may be the other one.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

wrycker said:


> I feel quite confused about this "can-can". I mean you can hear it as part of the aux enfers overture (final part) but there's also a "can-can" movement on Gaite Parisienne. The one you posted is the theme from Orphée overture. So this may be the other one.


You're absolutely right. Didn't mean to imply that was the cancan from _Gaite Parisienne_.


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Wrycker,

welcome to this forum! Greatings from Germany to Spain !

I like the Cello Concerto of Offenbach very much. the second movement is brilliant !
There aren't many recordings of this concerto, are there? I know only one.

Offenbach is a far more serious composer as it can be concluded from his famous CAN CAN.

best regards
Animato


----------



## wrycker (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you, Animato!

Well I just found this one on YouTube:






and another one on Spotify by Les Musiciens du Louvre (I specially liked this version). But nothing else =/


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Well, um, I offen listen to Bach...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

wrycker said:


> Hi everybody, I just got into Talk Classical and I'm really excited to join the community so here comes my first post: Favorite Jacques Offenback work?
> 
> We all know the funny overture for Orphée aux enfers and the Barcarolle from The Tales of Hoffmann but I have lately discovered his cello concerto 'Militaire' in G and loved it. Any other work you like?
> 
> ...


Offenbach was a cello virtuoso himself and wrote a number of works for the instrument. I like the Concerto Rondo in G Major for Cello and Orchestra.
Another fun piece is his American Eagle Waltz with solo cornet/trumpet.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love that Gallop from Gaite Parisian.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I also like the Concerto Rondo, unfortunately it seems to be very difficult to find recordings of it.

Also, the opera "Les contes d'Hoffmann" is probably my number 1.


----------



## wrycker (Mar 12, 2014)

Just listened to the waltz. Really good!


----------

